# Not been hunting for 30 years...



## palo1 (18 September 2014)

And now I plan to go on Saturday!!  I last hunted as a child on a completely out of control, borrowed welsh pony, so not a great experience.  I always wanted to go but every horse I have owned or ridden since (and I had rather a break from horses in 20's) has felt rather differently.  Now I think I have a horse who will enjoy it and allow me to enjoy it too, though of course I could be wrong!  Although I am somewhat middle aged, I feel like a teenager again at the prospect of hunting.  So wish us well and let us hope that we have a good, welcoming day that may lead to more.


----------



## mastermax (18 September 2014)

Wishing you all the very best!!! Enjoy and please let us now how you get on. I am going a week on Saturday for the first time in 10 years, (thought it was less but did the maths and time flies). I too am middle aged and turned 52 this year. Thought all my hunting days were over but have been persuaded to go. Having said that my lovely, sedate little cob has turned into a monster from the Autumn grass so could be interesting. Really looking forward to reading how you found it. Good luck.


----------



## Countryman (18 September 2014)

I hope you both have a great time. I look forwards to reading a hunting report of the day from each of you!


----------



## PonyclubmumZ (18 September 2014)

Oh I am going in 10 days having not been for 30 odd years.  I go from being very excited to very scared!  I hope you all have a good day.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## PorkChop (18 September 2014)

Have a fabulous time and let us know how you get on


----------



## palo1 (20 September 2014)

Well in between my elegant, mannered hack completely losing his brakes and me not quite following all that was going on, we did have a fabulous time!  My horse has not seen hounds before and was very sensible on the whole.  He found it rather frustrating to stand and wait but I was able to walk him in little circles and he did start to settle after a while. He was very correctly behaved with hounds and with other horses so I feel we did not disgrace ourselves. He did get very unexpectedly strong when the field set off in a strong canter but I made the mistake of trying to hold him a little which then meant he was earnestly trying to catch up and I became something of a passenger! I really could not have slowed or stopped him and that is something that I have not experienced before with him: I have had him since he was a just backed 3 year old - now 7!   Thankfully he did pull up when the rest of the field came to a halt.  It was a real thrill though and everyone was extremely welcoming, helpful and reassuring. I was glad that when I decided that it was time for 'goodnight' my horse was polite enough to go quietly with another couple of members and he hacked back to the box very nicely. 

 I wasn't sure whether to be elated that we had survived or disappointed that we were going home, but I think that means it was a good day!!

I have had a huge grin on my face all afternoon and I am only just beginning to feel a little middle aged, and a little stouter than I would like to be again.  I am so glad I gave it a try and hope to be able to go out again quite soon.


----------



## mastermax (21 September 2014)

So, so pleased for you!!! Was keeping an eye on your post so as to read your report. All in all sounds like a fantastic day. The brakes issue, as you say was more than likely him wanting to keep up with all his new friends and maybe felt you were trying to hold him back. Having said that, its a comforting feeling to be albe to take a small check and they respond. Would love to see some photos. Will let you know how I get on at my first one for donkeys years next week. WELL DONE!.


----------



## palo1 (21 September 2014)

Thank you.  Today I still feel elated - yesterday was not a day to forget, for all the right reasons!  My lovely horse is beautifully sound and happy today, in spite of galloping flat out along a couple of miles of stony track with me hanging on for grim death in a most unhelpful way yesterday.  I was surprised by his acceleration, strength and determination to be honest as he is usually very mellow and polite, even in a group or competitive situation but I am thrilled that he clearly had loads of fun too.  It was absolutely fantastic to feel that my horse was absolutely drumming with excitement but it took me a bit by surprise and I really didn't think much about the best way to actually ride.  

I think I should have let him run on a bit and then when it was needed, for me to insist (as much as I could !) that he slow down.  Standing in the stirrups hauling away at him when he was clearly a lost cause wasn't, in hindsight, good horsemanship.  I am reluctant to 'bit up' as an immediate reaction and would rather try to go with the flow a little more, stay up with the main part of the field and then, as I say, sit down, lower my hands and really make a proper effort to slow down.  I don't know if that makes sense but I have a couple of weeks to consider this!  

I wonder how others deal with this problem...

Dammit, we had such fun and now I want to go again!!


----------



## spacefaer (22 September 2014)

Glad you had fun!  

I understand why you are reluctant to bit up  but can I honestly recommend it. After many years of making young horses into nice hunters, the quickest way to wreck a good mouth is under bitting. If you are constantly having to haul and fight, the horse will learn to brace against you and will come home with a sore mouth. 

You will feel guilty for making his mouth sore and he will be stronger,  fighting the discomfort. 

Put a stronger bit in and once he's settled , you can always go down a gear. A strong bit is not for life! !


----------



## Enfys (22 September 2014)

Spacefaer speaks wise words 

I used to ride my arab in a hackamore at home. For partying, which he adored, he had a LS myler combination, underbitting on the Welsh mountains is not to be recommended 

Palo1 sounds as if you had a great day, and it is lovely that you are looking forwards to going again. 
You have no idea how envious I am, I miss the opportunity to hunt so much, I actually generally avoid the Hunting Forum because reading the reports make me terribly sad. Mind, I cannot imagine my current horse being welcome on the hunting field anyway


----------



## Burmilla (22 September 2014)

Good morning, Palo. Thank you for a beautifully- written report. Have you thought of riding side saddle?  Your elegant, mannered hack sounds a perfect candidate, and one feels so safe and secure.


----------



## palo1 (22 September 2014)

Thank you for all these kind replies!  I didn't really expect anyone to post but I was so happy that I wanted to report.   I had reached the conclusion that actually I should 'bit up' so thank you for helping to confirm the wisdom of this. 

 I now need to find the right bit...if anyone can advise what might be good to try I would be so grateful.  My lad currently is very well-behaved and responsive in a NS trans-angled lozenge and as a youngster was rather particular about what was in his mouth.  He is a part bred arab with a fine head/small mouth though he takes a 51/2 inch bit and is in a f/s bridle so not unusually dainty.   He is usually very light in the hand and if put under pressure would rather curl up and go upwards than run through the bridle.  I am able to hack out in a very simple bitless bridle which I do sometimes use (he had it when a wolf tooth was removed).  However, on our hunting excursion, run through the bridle is exactly what he did!  He didn't appear to be leaning especially, nor ploughing along with his nose down, just absolutely running on.  

I don't think he had lost the plot to be honest as he was well behaved the rest of the time and was happy enough to turn for home and hacked back to the box beautifully; it was just when the field were galloping that I lost control.  I am happy to let him have fun - its fun for me too, after all !!  However, for safety, I must be able to check him obviously and as I am planning several non-jumping excursions initially I must be able to turn away from something I am not happy about.

Sadly I cannot do mid-week meets as I must work and I have commitments for the next couple of weekends so it may be 3 weeks before I try again.  In the meantime I can try some different bits to make sure he is not actively unhappy with anything in particular.  

Sorry for the long post and thanks for any advice!  I cannot help grinning and feeling very excited that maybe, just maybe I may be able to enjoy hunting as an adult.

Burmilla, I tried side-saddle many years ago - only in a school environment and loved it.  I am not sure, what with one thing and another that I could take that on at the moment though.  Maybe one day...


----------



## spacefaer (22 September 2014)

I would be tempted to try the Universal version of the NS Trans angled lozenge that he already likes

If he's not a fan of the poll pressure of the gag, you could also try a Kineton noseband since he understands nose pressure with the bit less bridle. I like them as they don't actually do anything until the horse pulls


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (22 September 2014)

Would suggest the same as Spacefaer for the bit, as this is the same mouthpiece, my horse goes better in sweet iron mouthpieces so I tend to have the same mouth piece and just play around with the action when if I feel it's needed, for hunting she has a Wilkie type, a loose ring snaffle and a Pelham all with a sweet iron mouth piece, which seems to work well.


----------



## mastermax (22 September 2014)

Ditto to the above. Bought a NS Trans Universal and the difference was amazing. So very soft i the mouth but brakes as well. Was thinking of putting the leather curb strap on for Saturday so will let you know how it goes.


----------



## palo1 (22 September 2014)

I hope you have a lovely day too Mastermax and thankyou for the NS Universal suggestions.  I have had a look and think it sounds like an excellent place to start - it sounds a sympathetic but effective bit and I have no wish to get aggressive with my lovely would-be hunter!   Its fantastic also that there are a few people it seems, like myself, that have re-found hunting a little later in their riding life.  I am really looking forward to hearing reports.  I forgot to mention hounds in my report, oops!  I wish that I had been able to pay more attention to how they were working but I expect that will come in time if I have enough opportunity.  I have always loved watching hounds when I have followed on foot and my two children think hounds are the most impressive things.  The field I was with were clearly on familiar terms with individual hounds which was actually lovely.  I cant quite believe that although it was only a couple of hours of Autumn Hunting, that I have actually been out, and can't wait to go again.  I really thought I would never hunt again.


----------

